# Rocket Appartamento upgrades



## GengisKhan

Hello

So with this current strange situation, I've got time on my hands, which means I'm thinking now might be a good time to look and changing some of the smaller things on the rocket. As still a newbie (ish) I wanted to sense check if this stuff would actually fit and be decent.

New Shower screen
https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/competition-e61-shower-screen-by-ims.html

Gasket - I'm going on the 8.5 as this is whats on the bella barista site as fitting the rocket.
https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/cafelat-silicone-e61-group-head-gasket-8-5mm-blue.html

Filter basket- Don't think i need anything bigger than 18g (double espresso size)
https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/competition-e61-ridgeless-double-filter-basket-by-ims-28-5h-18-22-gram.html

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/vst-18g-ridgeless-precision-porta-filter-basket-e61.html

thanks


----------



## jimmgc51

What grinder are you using?

I went with the VST basket with a Mignon and it was rubbish. Went back to the rocket one in the end. Either choked it or gushed. Just couldn't get it working. Put it down to the grinder being a little too entry for the machine.


----------



## GengisKhan

I've got a Mazzer Mini elect A, so more of a mid level grinder. It's all due to arrive today so will update after a few shots.


----------



## GengisKhan

So after pulling a few shots I can defo taste some subtle differences in the cup with the new setup. I did mess around dialling in but ended up pretty much where I was with the stock rocket basket. No gushing etc so think it probably would be down to your grinder.

TBH the biggest difference has been the 8.5mm is too large for the VST basket (due to its depth, the stock one fits fine) so have had to order the 8mm.


----------



## GengisKhan

So went back to the VST basket and its still taking a bit of time to dial in the VST baskets but there is a taste difference in the cup so its making it worth it.


----------

